# Kata #2



## Jdokan (Jun 18, 2007)

Bow, R/foot step out to a horse with sword hand overhead Xblock, 1/2 moon back R/foot, L/hand downward palm block/rising wrist block (blocking attackers kick/punch combo), 1/2 moon back with the L/foot and perform palm/wrist block other side. Rotate the guard (L/hand forward) and deliver a L/foot ball kick to the body, step down into a L/forward 1/2 moon.


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> Bow, R/foot step out to a horse with sword hand overhead Xblock, 1/2 moon back R/foot, L/hand downward palm block/rising wrist block (blocking attackers kick/punch combo), 1/2 moon back with the L/foot and perform palm/wrist block other side. Rotate the guard (L/hand forward) and deliver a L/foot ball kick to the body, step down into a L/forward 1/2 moon.


 
Not quite sure what you're asking here.  Are you looking to discuss the kata or for the remainder of it, as its not the full kata as you have written. 

Mike


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 19, 2007)

starting the process...sorry should have elaborated...I though we could post and discuss each sequence and review the differences/similarities been practioners...


----------



## Blindside (Jun 19, 2007)

Jdokan said:


> starting the process...sorry should have elaborated...I though we could post and discuss each sequence and review the differences/similarities been practioners...


 
What kind of kenpo do you do?  This write-up doesn't sound like a Tracy or Parker style kenpo. 

Lamont


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 19, 2007)

Blindside said:


> What kind of kenpo do you do? This write-up doesn't sound like a Tracy or Parker style kenpo.
> 
> Lamont


 
I would assume Villari, USSD or one of its breakoffs ... SKK ... I am a former student of both, and it is familiar.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes that is the opening of Kata #2 from the Pesare lineage of Kempo.

I originally learned the rising wrist block as a strike under the chin or to the solar plexus.

I'm curious about the next piece because I'm pretty sure our school has made some changes to these kata...

-D


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 19, 2007)

Blindside said:


> What kind of kenpo do you do? This write-up doesn't sound like a Tracy or Parker style kenpo.
> 
> Lamont


I'm an old Villari guy from the Peabody School. Cal Carozzi was my chief instructor, my privates were under Phil Montoni


----------



## Jdokan (Jun 19, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Yes that is the opening of Kata #2 from the Pesare lineage of Kempo.
> 
> I originally learned the rising wrist block as a strike under the chin or to the solar plexus.
> 
> ...


We were originally taught the wrists as strikes to the chin as well.  Later it became the defensive posture prior to the kick.

My next psition was to turn CW into a R/foot  forward cat stance on guard to the 6:00 position, then snap a R/blade kick the the opponent's throat at the 4:30, step down to the 1:30 R/foot 1/2 moon on guard.  (Later the 1/2 moon's became more forward fighting stances)


----------



## bill007 (Jun 19, 2007)

DavidCC said:


> Yes that is the opening of Kata #2 from the Pesare lineage of Kempo.
> 
> I originally learned the rising wrist block as a strike under the chin or to the solar plexus.
> 
> ...


Hi David, if you want to see it on video you can go on the Masters Centers webpage, there's kata 1 and 2 perform by Master Bryant in the photo section, I don't want to post the link here because I don't know if they have a copyright on it.

Dominic


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 19, 2007)

oh yeah, I remember seeing those now 

and the changes I was thining of were in kata 1 anyway LOL


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 19, 2007)

Identical forms to what we did. Then again, I got them from the same place that Master Bryant did. It was nice to see him moving again.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jun 30, 2007)

Karazenpo Goshin Jitsu, Nick Cerio Kenpo, or Shaolin Kempo Karate all have Kata 2


----------

